# Need Ideas on a new shrimp tank....



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Recently I set up some small Plantless hard scape tanks for shrimp. They are quite stunning actually and the shrimp's colors really 'pop' in the tanks:

The tank that inspired my minis:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm, that would work. I just need to make sure whatever size tank I choose, would have enough room for breeding, but not too big. My husband is complaining about me having what he calls "two large tanks". As if a 33 and a 20 are even big....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Hmm, that would work. I just need to make sure whatever size tank I choose, would have enough room for breeding, but not too big. My husband is complaining about me having what he calls "two large tanks". As if a 33 and a 20 are even big....


Your husband sound like my wife 

I find the best tank for breeding and this type of scape is a 20L. But I have a few mini breeding tanks (2.5G) that are working well so far. In fact, my best breeding tank is my 1.5 G tank at work!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I was actually thinking of a 2.5 as well, since I will having a small colony (10) SSS+ Mosura, but I am afraid that because it is so small, any issues will be magnified and could kill them. lol

I do have a little 1.5G tank that has an LED light (my son's that he doesn't use now that he has a 1G for his betta), but there is no way I could keep it cool for the CRS.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I was actually thinking of a 2.5 as well, since I will having a small colony (10) SSS+ Mosura, but I am afraid that because it is so small, any issues will be magnified and could kill them. lol
> 
> I do have a little 1.5G tank that has an LED light (my son's that he doesn't use now that he has a 1G for his betta), but there is no way I could keep it cool for the CRS.


I felt the same way when I bought my CRS and ended up moving fish around to make room for them in a planted 10G. I have only been breeding RCS in my 1.5 and 2.5's

Its hard to justify trying it as it could be a potential deadly and expensive mistake. You could try poking around the forum and asking the CRS breeders if they have ever kept them in smaller tanks?


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have my blue tigers in a 5.5g with some zebra rock (which I'll be replacing with driftwood), and a crap-ton of java ferns. This tank is so getting redone, because the "natural" gravel I got for it is the same dang color as the blondes, and they are virtually impossible to see.

It has a "huge" slope in the back (lol, about five inches), with the rocks pushed up and half-buried in the left back corner of the tank. All the ferns are behind the rocks. I'm not fond of how the rocks look, personally. I thought I'd try them, then thought they might look better when the ferns grew in, but I'm still not liking them. Time to fall back on my old buddy, driftwood.

The tigers really seem to like the tank though. I was kinda worried about putting them into a tank this small, they may not grow or breed the way I'd want them to. But they've grown quite a bit since I got them on July 2, and I have two saddled females (out of seven shrimp).

My fiance kinda sounds like your husband. The issue with him, is that he doesn't want a tank in every single room. He argued with me on the mr. aqua 17 gallon I was planning to buy for my tigers, so I guess they are stuck where they are for now. I'll just have to lavish my love onto my 29g and custom order a Glasscages rimless 29 with a starphire front panel and not tell him how much it will cost :hihi: (almost $200 shipped)!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I haven't told him the cost of my SSS+ yet ($300 for 8) and I know if I told him, he would flip out, but I saved my "allowance" for them, so he can stuff it lol.

I was thinking of doing the 5.5 like you, but I am just terrified that it will be too small, and killing off $450 dollars worth of 10 high grade CRS (getting 4 more to replace 2 I lost in my move) would be devastating for my pocket book lol.

Anyone else have any thoughts on a 5.5?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd get a 10G. Much more stable, and with those expensive shrimp, you don't want to risk anything.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I was leaning more towards a 10G for that very reason. What I can imagine my husband saying to me is, "that tank is still too big."


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

To me, a 10g isn't too much "bigger" than 5.5 when you look at dimensions.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, there's the difference. I spent $20 on the tigers. I could eat $20. Times that by twenty and I'd be trying to find a nose for my fiance to hang me with...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I know, but he can be a pain in the you know what. He went to petco with me to look at both tanks, and told me the 10 wasn't even much smaller then the 20G.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I am contemplating getting another smaller rimless as well I should say.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> Yea, I know, but he can be a pain in the you know what. He went to petco with me to look at both tanks, and told me the 10 wasn't even much smaller then the 20G.


if the 10 isnt that much smaller than the 20, tell him you want the 20 :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! I wish that would work, but I had to con him for the 33G Rimless lol


----------



## brio (Jun 27, 2007)

How about a 10g riparium?:icon_twis


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Grrrrr


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

You know I have some 5 gallon rimless tanks that are small but are able to house just enough plant and critters to keep me satisfied. You'll figure it out and I bet it will be awesome.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I did. I settled for a 7.2 Rimless


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I did. I settled for a 7.2 Rimless


AWESOME! Im a hug fan of those 'slightly obscure # of gallons' tanks.

Looking forward to seeing what you com up with as far as internal design goes.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, I am plotting away. Its 12x12x12, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Yea, I am plotting away. Its 12x12x12, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


EVEN BETTER! The cubes are the best!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea, its it's just small enough to not flip out the husband.

Now to figure out what type of filter for it....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Yea, its it's just small enough to not flip out the husband.
> 
> Now to figure out what type of filter for it....


I have a friend who only has rimless ADA mini tanks (all under 10G) and he uses *Eheim 2213* exclusively on all his tanks. He says he like them becasue he can adjust the flow, use Lilly pipes, and add in-line heaters and Co2 inputs easily.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Weird, that's what I have on my 33 Rimless, and it would seem like overkill for a 7.2.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah he uses it on his ADA-60F (8.7G)










And on his mini you can see the 2213 with modified inputs and outputs for in-line heaters and Co2:










I think you can adjust the flow of the 2213 so that its not blowing your tank like a hurricane. I can ask him about his mods and adjustments if you would like.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Please do.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Please do.


Sure thing, I'll send him an email now and get back to you when I hear from him.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

60F seems like it'd be a "cool" CRS tank. All that surface area (evap) probably keeps the tank temps down...

Nikki, did you grab onefangs 30c?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mhmmm 

I think I may try a UG filter for this tank.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

My buddy Kim said:

"I use an Eheim 2211 for my mini-S tanks as well as for my 3x shrimp cubes.

I also use a hydor prime 10 for my ADA 60F. I have an eheim 2213 but the o-ring is jacked. I need to buy parts for it.

So far the Eheims are really good esp. when paired with lily pipes."


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> 60F seems like it'd be a "cool" CRS tank. All that surface area (evap) probably keeps the tank temps down...
> 
> Nikki, did you grab onefangs 30c?


Yep. 

I am sure your shrimps will have a good ol time in their new home.
Cubes are fun to scape.

Just for kicks, here is a pic of the MA 12" cube I have setup temporarily in my living room as a RCS breeder. Nothing special scape wise, just wanted to make it homey for them, until I get their permanent home.










Identical in dimensions to the ADA 30-C, just way lower quality 
Oh, and the moss stuck to the HOB filter is awesome sauce too!

This isn't SNS, I know, but I have a 25 gallon 18" cube sitting in my shed that needs a good home too  It would make an excellent shrimpopolis


----------



## brio (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/control/product/~product=AQ-JL-FC-8GAL-COM

I had this tank running a while back. Really liked it and could grow just about anything. Filtration with Eheim 2213. Also comes as a 5g. I like the size and height.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

What is that filter onefang?


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> What is that filter onefang?


It's a Tom's PF-80. It came with my toms deco kit, but you can get them for like 13 bucks. Its full of fluval bio-cheerios, and cut to fit filter floss. It's actually pretty darn nice for a cheapo.. I like it better than my aquaclear 30, and it's a lot quieter too. It has an adjustment knob for flow(which goes all the way down to zero), instead of the stupid pivot pipe on the aquaclear, and as a bonus, it's completely clear.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmmm, I may have to buy that then. lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohhh, Tom's makes mini canisters too....


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Manikkistar, 

I have a zoomed 501 which is similar in flow to a toms rapid mini canister on a 4 Gallon finnex rimless. I find it to be the maximum water volume it can effectively handle on a planted tank. It's better quality than the toms as well.

I am finishing buying all the components for a gla 12" rimless cube as well. 7.5 gal. I have a 2211 eheim that I might use but also have a 2213 that has never been used that I am considering. If you want decent flow move nutrients and keep the water clean go with something bigger.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I just think a 2213 is way too big for that tank. I'll look into the zoomed 501 though.

Plus I can buy a koralia if I want water movement as well.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

If you don't mind HOB, the toms isn't a bad choice. Just in case you were interested, here is a full shot of it on the tank(excuse the filth):









I like how the inlet isn't much of an eyesore, like other filters:









I do have an eheim 2211(and some lily pipes) coming in the mail to replace it though


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I hate HOBs to be honest, but that doesn't look too bad. I want it to not be an eyesore. LOL

I wonder if those are at the actual k-mart stores or not.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Ohhh, Tom's makes mini canisters too....


Save urself the headache. It's pure luck if you can get the head to seal with the canister body. Most of us realized there wasn't a good seal after the stupid Tom's Mini Canister pumped a couple of gallons slowly onto our floors. :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire

Get the zoo med. :icon_lol:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Eek! Even with using plumber's tape?


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey if your interested I literally have a small boat load of filters I am not using lying around. I have mini through biggie sizes.

Pm me


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Eek! Even with using plumber's tape?


The filter didn't last that long. lol Before it leaked all over my floor I spent at least an hour trying to get the head to seal. Once I saw that it was leaking I ended up tossing it across the room and kind of smashing it... 

So plumbers tape might work, but seems like a PITA. The filter should just work. It was my first time cleaning the stupid thing. That's why I was so pissed.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

my toms rapid SUCKS. its pretty high on the list of things to replace when i have some cash


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have heard good things about he ZooMed 501 but never tried on myself, though I would like to for my next nano.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Tom's Rapids = booooooo, hissssssss, grab your pitchforks, boys! It's time to take down the beast! (and sundry other lynch mob sayings)

I bought one and it leaked immediately, it was replaced by Drs Foster and Smith. The second one worked.... for about a month before IT leaked. They both got tossed and replaced with an aquaclear 30 lol. I couldn't be happier. Doesn't look as fancy, but it filters SOOOO much better using triple sponges instead of the carbon/bio and I can take it off easily for pictures if I want to.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't had _ANY_ issues with my Tom Rapids Mini Canister. It works just peachy, no leaks, and it's a hella-quieter than my Ehiem 2213. I did make some modifications with the media, because the carbon infused whatever and whatnot looked like they took it from a rat's nest. I replaced it with Purigen, and cut some filter pads to size to fit over the bio media. But I'm very happy with it, and it doesn't blow the shrimp all over the place.

Over all, you pay for what you get, and it's a cheap filter.

If I could make a recommendation though: I think an Aquaclear powerfilter would work just fine for you. My mom has one on her 10g that's a workhorse, I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's the thing, I want it to be esthetically pleasing to the eye. I don't like hobs and especially if it is going on an ADA tank. But I don't want some huge canister like a 2213.

I keep hearing good and bad things on the Tom Rapids. It's like a hit or miss. Weird.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the ZooMed 501 on a 4gal shrimp tank and I don't think I would bother using it on any larger tanks. I'm actually in the process of modifying a Fluval 205 to work with the 501's plumbing :biggrin:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

it's made cheaply. end of story. If you spring for ADA, spring for a decent canister. I use the HOB because I have a background on the tank and it hides all but the intake pipe (which is more attractive than the Tom's one was anyway, being semi clear) Also, mine's not rimless, just a regular allglass 15gallon, so the little bit of filter casing I can see above the rim doesn't bother me. 

but yes, I can see putting together an ADA tank with a HOB filter being a sad panda day lol.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Very sad panda day. I just don't want my CRS swirling around from a 2213 either lol


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

It is weird with the Tom Rapids. The canister itself does not _feel_ cheap. It's sturdy and has some heft to it. Like wise, the inflow and outflow pipes are waaaaaaaaay better than the stupid cheap Eheim pipes. It's the hoses that are insanely cheap, and that's what causes all the problems.

If you use lily pipes, you may need to replace the hoses anyway. I'm not sure how well they would work with them. It has 10mm hoses, which would be difficult for finding pipes that small.

Anyway, I've had my Rapids Mini since March, and it's been a perfect angel for me. *knock on wood*.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I know a member on here, sieu004, that can make lily pipes for me in that size. But if its just the hoses that are cheap, maybe I can replace those. I know I am taking a chance with it, but for $22 bucks, why not? Worse case scenario, I would have to replace it with something else, and I will have more money to buy the EXPENSIVE ADA stuff if it does work. lol

Just waiting on another member to get me a list of what filters he has first, before taking the cheap route. lol


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

If you must go with a Tom's then I would recommend putting it in a big tupperware container so that when it leaks you don't get burned. Mine worked great on initial setup. But when I cleaned it the first time it all went south from there. GL!!


----------

